# '02 2.5SL Engine Code



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

My "Check Engine Soon" light came on yesterday. I dropped off the car this morning, and they called me saying " you need a new engine ". I freaked out and ran to the dealer to see what was going on........this is the write up I got........

Code P0302 due to cylinder 2 misfire. Tech found damage to FTR 02 sensor and missing CAT material scored cylinder wall number 2 cylinder causing low compression misfire. Needs new short block and FRT CAT........contacted Nissan for authorization to order parts, blah blah blah.......

Now........this car has 54K miles on it, and has been meticulously maintained with an oil change every 3K miles come hell or high water........the car has had the habit of being about 1/2 qt low of oil after 3K miles since it was new.......4 years ago, when I discovered the oil consumption problem I took the car in, and they told me "its just the break in period"........leave it alone........this was a different dealer at the time.....now this other dealer is telling me the engine is shot.........and supposedly Nissan will cover all costs including labor........the one thing that gave me doubt was that the new dealer stated that the engine sucked in some of the CAT material due to back pressure and that is what damaged the cylinder........

my questions are........how can stuff flow backward into the engine from the CAT ?.....and how can they determine that there is "Missing Material" from the CAT ?.

if I had backpressure, wouldn't the car be stalling, or at least difficult to start ?.........I mean, the car is running PERFECT..........plenty of power, no hesitation or vibration or nothing......I mean, other than the Check Engine light, I'd be willing to drive 1,500 miles to Florida on this car without giving it a second thought.......

I am so confused.......HELP !.....I just want to make sure I am not being taken for a ride here.....if I need a new CAT, then fine.......if I need new plugs and coils, fine.......but a new engine ?.........I find that hard to believe........

Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that seems a little crazy.. i mean the explanation they gave you makes no sence at all.. i would get a second opinion... it's the best thing you can do right now.. but a new engine... because things ... whoa.. it's a little crazy..


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^As I said before, a couple of weeks ago..."2.5s are CRAP!"...:loser:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

metro273 said:


> ^^^As I said before, a couple of weeks ago..."2.5s are CRAP!"...:loser:


and once again i will say it.. your mom is crap...


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Fxcarden,
Do a search on the forums. There was a long discussion about this same problem not too long ago. Good luck with it. Just remember some things about the dealerships.......
:banhump: :balls:


Darktide


----------



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

Darktide said:


> Fxcarden,
> Do a search on the forums. There was a long discussion about this same problem not too long ago. Good luck with it. Just remember some things about the dealerships.......
> :banhump: :balls:
> 
> ...




I know what you mean about the dealerships.....I mean I have no mechanical knowledge where I can categorically dispute their diagnosis, but I've also been screwed enough times by (other) dealerships where I have to look at things with a great deal of skepticism........I do have an update, however..........I topped off the oil.......it was about 3/4 QT low, and when I started the car, the light went off and stayed off........I am still going to bring the car to my "non dealer" mechanic so he can read out codes and give me a more detailed explanation....if he agrees that the dealer was right, then I'll go back there and have it done "at no cost to me"........(translation = bend over...here it comes).....


----------



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

metro273 said:


> ^^^As I said before, a couple of weeks ago..."2.5s are CRAP!"...:loser:




Dude.......thanks for the help.........


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

fxcarden said:


> then I'll go back there and have it done "at no cost to me"........(translation = bend over...here it comes).....


Just remember one very important thing. If you do not authorize a repair to be done (eg: they replace something without your permission) then you pay absolutely nothing for it. This was a problem with some newer altimas that the cat would become clogged and do damage to the engine. It should be completely covered. If they don't want to I'd contact a lawyer. But if they are offering you a new engine free of charge... go for it  


Darktide

Cdmorenot - I hate your sig


----------



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

Darktide said:


> Just remember one very important thing. If you do not authorize a repair to be done (eg: they replace something without your permission) then you pay absolutely nothing for it. This was a problem with some newer altimas that the cat would become clogged and do damage to the engine. It should be completely covered. If they don't want to I'd contact a lawyer. But if they are offering you a new engine free of charge... go for it
> 
> 
> Darktide
> ...





The guy at the dealer must have told me 5 times that the whole thing, including labor would be "no cost"...............we shall see..........I just wonder how many other "defects" they will find once they tear into the engine.....you know.....the alternator is bad......since we are already in there, we might as well replace the water pump and timing belt, but that is not included.........blah blah blah........I'm getting a migrane just thinking about it.....maybe I'll just keep the oil topped off and stick a for sale sign on the window.....jeeeeesus christ.........what a pain in the ass.........


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

darktide... darktide.. i love yours


----------



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

Update on this problem.........

The car ran for over a month without any further problems, and withoug using ANY oil. During that month I did a scheduled oil change, and still not a problem. Two weeks after the oil change, the light came back on, and this time I took it to my private mechanic who checked all the coils, injectors, etc. He also did a compression test, and found that all four cylinders had equal compression or very very close to each other. I think he said all were between 185 and 190 (whatever that means). He ruled out a problem with any of the cylinders. Since the code was the same as last time, (misfire on cyl 2), he swapped the coils for cyls 2 and 4, and told me to drive the car, and to bring it back in if the light came back on. The theory being that if this time the code points to cyl 4, then it is the coil failing intermittently. He also mentioned that it could be a crank sensor problem, or an ECM problem. Either way, it seems the block doesn't need to be replaced, which is good news. Just by coincidence, I realized that the two times this light came on was during the two heatwaves we have had this summer, which could explain the intermittent nature of the problem.

Also while checking out the car he found the radiator is leaking, and the battery is on its last legs. I don't mind about the battery, but havng a 4 year old car with a leaking radiator points to the poor quality of materials and workmaship on these cars. Don't get me wrong, I hope this car lasts a long time, but jeez......talk about disposable cars.


----------



## knowitallnissan (Nov 25, 2006)

in 2002 nissan elimated the egr valve, and went to overlapping valve timing for exhaust gas reserculation, poor qualityCATS yada, yada yada came apart distroying the engines tyhe service the dealership provided at no cost was a campaign thus new motor for you (or not) 2002 and 2003 are having some head gasket problems as well. which again sucked for you , but being the owner of a 2002 2.5 altima with 92k and experiencing no problems it is without a doubt better then my old chevy.


----------

